# Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires?



## MKVDSG (Dec 31, 2009)

Vehicle: MKV GTI, 27xxx miles
I'm on the stock RE050A tires and they're about done. I'm cheap though.
Here's what I do with this car:
- Mild spirited driving on country roads
- Occasional launch
Here's what I don't do:
- Tracking of any sort
- Smokey burnouts
- Extreme rock crawling

I just need some tires. Most of my hard acceleration begins AFTER the car would break traction. I just don't light up the tires very often.
I found these for $76 a tire: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...-Door

Compared to the OE tires at $140 for the Continental or $180 for the RE050A.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

those are horrible tires. my opinion is to never cheap out on tires. you kinda need those to stay safe. i seriously recommend passing on those sumitomos...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

No, those tires aren't what make you a jerk.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*

Tires are one place where you Definitely Get What You Pay For. For a surprisingly inexpensive do-it-all tire, I heartily recommend the Michelin Pilot Exalto. I just bought my second set for the Subaru. For a decently aggressive all-season, they have surprisingly good snow performance (though I ended up using snow tires when I lived in the Rockies) and will last to 35-40k.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*

Not a jerk but not the smartest. I personally had some super cheap tires on my car last year cause I got 4 of them mounted and balanced for $50 from a friend, lol. Triangle Talon tires! Yea, they are garbage and all but ruined the car, if it's raining I have to drive slower than when it snows. Those Sumitomo's aren't as bad but I would have opted for something alittle nicer.
These for example aren't much more and are a much better tire
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...-Door


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (B3passatBMX)*

I buy cheap tires.Now Im on Kumhos ASx and I am very happy with them.
I will never pay 150$ for each tire







no matter how good it is


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I bought cheap tires and they haven't skipped a beat on me. Read some reviews online. If the good out weigh the bad by a good majority get them.


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

I'm on my second set of Kumho Ecsta ASX on my WRX, they've been good to me and take lots of punishment in NYC without complaint.


----------



## 12v71 (Dec 18, 2009)

There's no correlation between tire price and performance. I had $48 Kumho 711s, it performed just fine. It had a low wear rating, so it's not surprising it wore out fast. Stay with established manufacturers. If Tire Rack sells them, I would trust it. Read the reviews on what to expect, not the pricing. Don't be "that" guy who complains about snow performance of performance summer tires. 
OE tires are a major rip off scam. It's priced along the lines of "premium" tires, but the car manufacturer put the tires on based on the lowest cost bidder (see Bridgestone RE92s).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

No. That is still a good quality tire.
(I thought this thread was going to be a $50 Chinese tire thing)
But step up and get the HTR Z IIIs. They are great tires for the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Don't cheap out on tires. They are the most important part that you buy for your car safety wise. That doesnt mean that you have to buy the most expensive tire on the market but make sure that you arent buying the cheapest tire just for that reason, $10 more per tire could save you hundreds in an emergency situation or even your life.


----------



## complinitor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

Spend a few extra $$$ and get these:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...-Door
I have these on my 2006 and they are great. They wear much better than the original stocke Contis.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (12v71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12v71* »_There's no correlation between tire price and performance. I had $48 Kumho 711s, it performed just fine. It had a low wear rating, so it's not surprising it wore out fast. Stay with established manufacturers. If Tire Rack sells them, I would trust it. Read the reviews on what to expect, not the pricing. Don't be "that" guy who complains about snow performance of performance summer tires. 
OE tires are a major rip off scam. It's priced along the lines of "premium" tires, but the car manufacturer put the tires on based on the lowest cost bidder (see Bridgestone RE92s). 

I burned through the factory RE92s on my car before 20k, and that was just normal driving, not track days. Last time I priced out tires, they cost more than the Michelins I'm running now.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

while not the best of the best those (sumitomo htr z IIs) are not bad tires


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the HTRZIII is actually a pretty damn decent tire
go for it


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

I almost did the same but I'd spend the extra money and get good ones if I were you. The Michelin pilot exaltos I put on my MKV have totally transformed it- it rides much better (no more jarring ride), feels faster, DSG shifts better, and they always feel under control if you push it in the twisties.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (8v_gti777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v_gti777* »_I almost did the same but I'd spend the extra money and get good ones if I were you. The Michelin pilot exaltos I put on my MKV have totally transformed it- it rides much better (no more jarring ride), feels faster, *DSG shifts better*, and they always feel under control if you push it in the twisties.


----------



## InfraRedline (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

The potenzas are better, but nothing wrong with the sumitomos. I've rocked a few kumhos and fuzions also in my day and they are fine. Worst tires I've ever had were BFG KDs ... good grip, but totally unstable - like they were designed to make trucks feel sporty.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

For what it's worth- there is nothing wrong with making an informed purchase.
Buying the most expensive and/or OEM tire is not always the best value, and actually it usually is not the best value.
As with many things with cars - you can end up paying a lot more for rather minor gains in performance.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (8v_gti777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v_gti777* »_I almost did the same but I'd spend the extra money and get good ones if I were you. The Michelin pilot exaltos I put on my MKV have totally transformed it- it rides much better (no more jarring ride), feels faster, DSG shifts better, and they always feel under control if you push it in the twisties. 

Does your music selection also affect how well the DSG shifts?


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (BRealistic)*

Better than those sumitomo craps, get* Fusion HRI's *Cheap and very good wear and overall good all weather tires


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Does your music selection also affect how well the DSG shifts?

Sometimes







In all seriousness though, the tires do. I know they are lighter than the Bridgestones or maybe it's because they have much better traction.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Does your music selection also affect how well the DSG shifts?


Also if he has an inny or an outty


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_No. That is still a good quality tire.
(I thought this thread was going to be a $50 Chinese tire thing)
But step up and get the HTR Z IIIs. They are great tires for the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


This. Or the General Exclaim UHPs.


----------



## MKVDSG (Dec 31, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the suggestions guys.
The general consensus is I am not a jerk for buying cheap tires. When I bought the car two years ago I was still young and into modding but I've had family and medical issues come up that require more attention than a vehicle. 
Again, thanks. I haven't bought any tires yet, but I will this upcoming week and at least I can rest easy buying <$100 tires is A-OK.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVDSG* »_Thanks for the suggestions guys.
The general consensus is I am not a jerk for buying cheap tires. When I bought the car two years ago I was still young and into modding but I've had family and medical issues come up that require more attention than a vehicle. 
Again, thanks. I haven't bought any tires yet, but I will this upcoming week and at least I can rest easy buying <$100 tires is A-OK.

On top of that, the RE040As are not worth their asking price. They're OEM on the Speed3 and they're a recommended replacement for the RX-8's OE tires. 
If I'm going to buy a <140 treadwear replacement tires, you can bet your ass it's going to be a street auto-x special, not an OE tire.


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVDSG)*

I don't want to sound like a broken record but do go check out the Fusion HRI's. I am a true believer of these affordable well made tires.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVDSG)*

I've had Kumho winters for about 3 seasons and they were pretty decent as well as some all seasons that were Kumho for a few years. I plan on getting some performance summer Ecstas later this year for the SHO. Cheap and effective!


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Try out Nitto NeoGens. 
Not too much more money and free shipping from DiscountTireDirect


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

I can't speak for those specific tires since I don't have any personal experience with them but as many have already posted, tires are definitely an area you don't want to skimp on. You will feel the difference in the turns, in the rain, while stopping and starting. Maybe more than any other single component, your tires will affect the handling of your car.


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DzlDub)*

I paid 50 bucks each for mine. I was late for inspection and I needed some to pass and I had just lost my job, well even if I wasn't late for my inspection and had a job still would of only paid 50 bucks each. I don't drive much so to me it doesn't matter.


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mk4ridin)*

Here are my Fusion HRI's, they also have a higher rated ZRI version. Im not going to say they are performance oriented or any kind of magic tires. For all season tires, they stick very well.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

There are plenty of instances where paying more for tires does not get you a good tire. I have Kumho ASXs on my GTI and General Grabber HTS on the Outlook. Both have exceeded my expectations for about half the price of other brands.
If you're looking for a UHP, it looks like you've got some good cheap choices:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=97
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...tid=4
I'd probably grab the Kumhos since I've had a good experience with mine. Looks like they are $99/tire in your size:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...-Door
Good luck whatever you chose.


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 8:22 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mk4ridin)*

I like high quality name brand tires. However, I also buy them used. If I can get a $350+ tire for $50 because it's "only" got 2/3rds treadlife left, then I'm all over it. I bought used Pirelli P-Zero Rosso, 275/40-19s for my BMW, takeoffs from a newer 7 Series Sport, for $25 each, and they've gone almost 20k miles. I can deal with that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc63* »_I like high quality name brand tires. However, I also buy them used. If I can get a $350+ tire for $50 because it's "only" got 2/3rds treadlife left, then I'm all over it. I bought used Pirelli P-Zero Rosso, 275/40-19s for my BMW, takeoffs from a newer 7 Series Sport, for $25 each, and they've gone almost 20k miles. I can deal with that.

I have mixed feeling about used tires.
For a vehicle that's going to be driven enthusiastically, I am not sure I trust them considering that the odds of getting a set of four from the same used vehicle are almost 0 (and thus four of the same age and service life). That means you get two from that car that were not completely worn out when they bought a new set and two from another vehicle. Or they came from a salvage yard and sat for who knows how long in the sun before being resold.
But I am cautious when it comes to a car I am going to drive hard, and I personally experienced a catastrophic used tire failure at speed in the 90s (while "racing" like a douche).
Now for a normal car or truck that's going to just be driven, I can see used tires being a decent choice if the are dirt cheap and in great shape.
But honestly- I would still check cheap new tires against the used ones, just becuase tires are not a place you want to have that many questions. But money is money, and when money is tight you got to make choices.










_Modified by BRealistic at 11:35 PM 2/28/2010_


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

Buy the HTR ZIIIs over the II
Sumitomos are fine, but the IIIs are much, much better


----------



## esrballa (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_No. That is still a good quality tire.
(I thought this thread was going to be a $50 Chinese tire thing)
But step up and get the HTR Z IIIs. They are great tires for the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I got those on the rears, they are very good tires.


----------



## Frankenvdub (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (nm+)*

i got some ep acceleras 165/55/13's for $40 a tire and ive been extremely happy with them.. i've found ep tires to be very competetive with much higher priced tires. 


_Modified by Frankenvdub at 8:49 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

they aren't bad. i'd consider the general exclaim or even the yoko s.drive. those aren't all seasons, if you want an all season i like the falken 912s.


----------



## Sentinelist (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

Jerk isn't the right word- dumb is.







Don't be dumb. Tires are extraordinarily important. While you don't need the most expensives ones either obviously, don't cheap out on your meats. Stick with one of the bigger brands, and on tirerack.com, absolutely pay attention to the performance ratings and owner reviews for similar cars to yours.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_I'm on my second set of Kumho Ecsta ASX on my WRX, they've been good to me and take lots of punishment in NYC without complaint.

+1 on the Kumho Ecsta ASX's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Galbi)*

Sumitomo is fine. They are OEM tires for a lot of japanese cars. Don't listen to these people.


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (Sentinelist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sentinelist* »_Stick with one of the bigger brands

Sumitomos are more than find. The specific tire he picked is a bit old, but they won't be any worse than "big brand" Bridgestone RE050As.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_I don't want to sound like a broken record but do go check out the Fusion HRI's. I am a true believer of these affordable well made tires.

The Fuzion ZRi has slightly lower customer ratings in the Tire Rack survey than the Sumitomo HTR Z II:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...-Door
Neither is near the top of the pack in the survey ratings. The General Exclaim UHP has higher survey ratings and costs $91 per tire.


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fantomasz)*

Well, the REO50As prove that paying through the nose for brand name tires doesn't buy greatness (except on the track). I wouldn't go for those Sumitomos, but there are some great tires for much less than those crappy Bridgestones (I have the same tires on my car, they just happen to cost $275 a piece for my size wheels).


----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

these sumitomos are ok in the first 5k. after that, you will probably want to burn them. 
other than that, tire is tire.
keep in mind that V threads are always noisier and pickier as they age, even if they cost 400


----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
The Fuzion ZRi has slightly lower customer ratings in the Tire Rack survey than the Sumitomo HTR Z II:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...-Door
Neither is near the top of the pack in the survey ratings. The General Exclaim UHP has higher survey ratings and costs $91 per tire.

the exlaims are great. super live steering and act like all seasons in the winter


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (insertnickhere)*

x2 on the ExtremeContact DWS...i did lots of research and pulled the trigger a few months back...
i've got them on my e28 which are know to be three-handed, white knuckling tramlining SOBs...especially with bigger than stock rubber...the car is smoooth and straight now...great in the rain and dry....fantastic tire for the price...highly recommended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastjetta4 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

I got my Falken Ziex 912's for about that much a tire, and they've been great so far. Shop around at local places for prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (8v_gti777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v_gti777* »_ feels faster, DSG shifts better


----------



## Live-Wire (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
This. Or the General Exclaim UHPs. 


These are excellent tires. My buddy had a set on his Protege for ~3 years, and even autocrossed with them more then a few times. They gripped tenaciously and lasted. They stayed in good shape, and didn't get too loud.
I'm voting down the Fusion ZRi/HRi line... noisy, and they vibrated on my Audi... I had them less than a week before returning them and getting a set of Dunlop's put on (which were around $300 more for the set - $750 vs $470)
I had good luck with the Hankook K105... very grippy and smooth tire. But they got loud after 35,000kms. They wore very well tho... so I had to get rid of them early due to noise. I think the only reason they make such of a racket was because I autoX'd them a few times and the edges were screwed up... they look like someone took a knife to butter and flicked the edge up.


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

the sumitomo's are a solid set of tires for short money... no worries there.
if not those go with the kumho's... you're not cheaping out despite the fact you are spending less money. Either will do a good job for you.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I have mixed feeling about used tires.

LOL... the adverts all say, "you're driving around on used tires right now."
I agree though... you don't know what their life was like before you bought them (potholes, being run at low pressure), and internal damage isn't always readily apparent.

_Quote, originally posted by *anyone* »_General

Like many others, I am very happy with my Generals (in my case, a set of Altimax HP's). They exceed what I expected for the price. But I probably wouldn't have bought them if not for the great reviews.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
I have mixed feeling about used tires.
For a vehicle that's going to be driven enthusiastically, I am not sure I trust them considering that the odds of getting a set of four from the same used vehicle are almost 0 (and thus four of the same age and service life). That means you get two from that car that were not completely worn out when they bought a new set and two from another vehicle. Or they came from a salvage yard and sat for who knows how long in the sun before being resold.

I've _never_ had a problem with used tires, in any of the sets I've bought, in over 30 years. And the ones I'm buying for my 7 are takeoffs off of newer 7s that almost always come in a full set, from the same car, with even tread life. As I said, I got 20k out of my current set of used P Zeros.
Seriously, unless you're on the track, the difference in service life from the same brand/model tires from different cars at the same tread depth is immaterial, as is any difference there MIGHT be in handling. That's why I'm buying name brand tires that have not been patched/repaired. There ARE no 20 year old 19" P zeros. If someone wants to buy new $350/ea. tires just because their current set has got down to 7/32nds, then go right ahead. I see no reason to spend an extra grand to go an extra 5k miles.

_Quote »_But I am cautious when it comes to a car I am going to drive hard, and I personally experienced a catastrophic used tire failure at speed in the 90s (while "racing" like a douche).


Here's the deal;. just like the rest of the car, after you've driven on tires for an hour, _they are used tires also!_ After 6 months to a year, you are in exactly the same situation as you would have had you bough a used takeoff set. People with your kind of fear are great, however, as it allows me to get the same tires for nothing.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

In my experience, nothing on Tirerack is actually a "cheap" tire. They're very selective about the brands that they carry.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

Sumitomo are good tires, that's all I buy.


----------



## ordpetegti (May 20, 2004)

I got the htr Z III s on my 06 gti. They are great for the first 5k then they slowly get noisey and lose traction. They take to spirited driving well. I hardly ever get on it anymore so I don't really notice much of a difference.


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_I'm on my second set of Kumho Ecsta ASX on my WRX, they've been good to me and take lots of punishment in NYC without complaint.

same here. we have these on 2 of our 3 cars and they handle winter/commuting duty just fine...you can't beat them IMO for the price!


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Boxer2100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boxer2100* »_Tires are one place where you Definitely Get What You Pay For. 

I completely disagree. Tires follow the exact opposite of this rule, in my experience. A prime example is OEM replacements. How many VW's come from the factory with crappy Michelin MXV4's or something equally mediocre, that would cost $120+ each to replace? There are a million tires better than those. What about winter tires? I bought a pair of General Altimax Arctics, which were rated 2nd place by Consumer Reports for winter tires, they were almost dead even with the Nokians (IIRC) but were about $75 versus $120 for the Nokians. The Generals get great reviews all around on Tire Rack, for their winters, all seasons, and summer tires, and they routinely cost _way_ less than the competition. No, tires are *definitely* not a "you get what you pay for" ordeal.
I bought the Sumitomo HTR ZIII's for the GTO. I have no complaints, they work fine.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jay3737)*

Have HTR Z II on my GLI, they are great tires if you drive hard, but noisy as hell when your cruising on the highway. Bought them at 28k, 10k on them later, they are wearing pretty well.
Spend the extra dollars for the Z III


----------



## caniaitalia (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_I don't want to sound like a broken record but do go check out the Fusion HRI's. I am a true believer of these affordable well made tires.

I'll be the broken record - I've got four of these on my MKIV at the moment and while they need to be replaced, they were great tires. I'm thinking my best bet would be to just get them again.
Also, is it weird that the tread is supposed to point in different directions on either side of the car?


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
I completely disagree. Tires follow the exact opposite of this rule, in my experience. A prime example is OEM replacements. How many VW's come from the factory with crappy Michelin MXV4's or something equally mediocre, that would cost $120+ each to replace?

Add the Continental ContiProContacts that my MkV GLI came with and Goodyear Eagle LS2s my new Audi came with to that list. The Contis were barely going to make it to 40k and they performed horribly, plus they had soft sidewalls. I'm sure VW got a good price on them though. Another popular tire with OEMs are Michelin MXM4s. Priced sky high to replace, and perform like crap, ask any Acura TSX owner.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
This. Or the General Exclaim UHPs. 


Haha, exactly the two tires I'd recommend. The General Exclaim UHP and Sumi HTR ZIIIs are excellent budget tires. Hankook Ventus V12 Evos are good too, but I'm not sure if they're particularly budget-y.


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boxer2100)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boxer2100* »_Tires are one place where you Definitely Get What You Pay For. For a surprisingly inexpensive do-it-all tire, I heartily recommend the Michelin Pilot Exalto. I just bought my second set for the Subaru. For a decently aggressive all-season, they have surprisingly good snow performance (though I ended up using snow tires when I lived in the Rockies) and will last to 35-40k.

x2 for the Pilot Exalto A/S. My old man had them on his Passat. Excellent tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_No. That is still a good quality tire.
(I thought this thread was going to be a $50 Chinese tire thing)



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

*FV-QR*

people who think Sumitomo is a "bad brand" probably also only buy certain brands of gas.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MatchStick)*

I buy cheap tyres. I swear by Kumhos. But I don't skimp on performance in doing so. For $140, I get a great track/summer tyres (MX) that performs right up there with the $350 Goodyears. My purse AND my spouse are a lot happier.








Like mentioned above - read the reviews on Tire Rack. It is a great resource, tons of information, and you will get the info you need to make an informed choice.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (nm+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nm+* »_
Sumitomos are more than find. The specific tire he picked is a bit old, but they won't be any worse than "big brand" Bridgestone RE050As.

In defense of the RE050As, they are _ridiculously_ quick for an OE-equipment tire. You'd need to move to a street class ringer or an r-comp to get better performance. 
They're just stupid expensive and they wear too quickly for a street tire.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVDSG* »_ I'm cheap though.

Not a jerk but I agree with what you said


----------



## skgvati (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

I bought my Vibe used and it had brand new Prime Well tires on it. That was 9 months ago and it still has the Prime Wells on it. Aside from tire noise they are fine. No troubles cornering aggressively, no troubles in the rain, no troubles in the snow (and we've had a record amount this winter). Just got the car inspected (damn you PA) and the tread is wearing slowly. I expected these to wear fast especially with how I drive.


----------



## keithR32 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (skgvati)*

Best Low Price Tires = Nexen .. trust me.
Been through a lot of different tire brands on my R32 and GTI.
Goodyear, 2 sets of Kuhmos, Fuzions, more than I can remember etc..etc..etc.
Friend of mine owns a tire dealership and he told me that Nexens were the best bang for the buck. 
Kind of Skeptical I bought a set, long story short. they are still on my car today and have lasted twice as Long as more expensive tires I had on the car previously.
I will be buying Nexens again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MGMG8GT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (skgvati)*

General Exclaim UHP's are fine for the street, but have waaaay too much sidewall flex for autocross.
I've been happy with my Hankook Ventus Evo V12 K110's.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MGMG8GT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MGMG8GT* »_General Exclaim UHP's are fine for the street, but have waaaay too much sidewall flex for autocross.
I've been happy with my Hankook Ventus Evo V12 K110's.

I'm picking up a set of those Hankooks once the snow is gone. They seem to have slightly better reviews than the General UHPs at the same price point.
Do you think Hankook could have tried to come up with a longer name for them ?


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*

if you don't mind loud tires that you'll have to replace more frequently, then those are ok.


----------



## MGMG8GT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (capsaicin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capsaicin* »_
I'm picking up a set of those Hankooks once the snow is gone. They seem to have slightly better reviews than the General UHPs at the same price point.
Do you think Hankook could have tried to come up with a longer name for them ?









I'm not quite sure what Hankook was thinking when they come up with the name. I'm amazed I can remember it every time I talk about it, though.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Check tire rack pricing on Advan Neova AD07 right now, it's SUPER cheap in most 17" applications.
It's because the AD08 came out, so the AD07 is on closeout.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_those are horrible tires. my opinion is to never cheap out on tires. you kinda need those to stay safe. i seriously recommend passing on those sumitomos...

I've driven a LOT of cars with Sumitomo tires. They are De Rigeur choice of used car dealers who still want a name brand tire. I think they are perfectly fine and a good value at the listed price. You really think a reputable seller is going to carry poor quality tires? These are Goodrides, Westfoots, Linglongs, etc....


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_
Triangle Talon tires!


hahaha. i put those on my golf before i sold it. i got a spanking good deal, i always wondered why??


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVDSG)*

I had different HTR's that cost $72 each and they were OK for driving to work on the highway but they didn't wear particularly well, were horrible in snow even though they were performance all seasons, and didn't do anything particularly well. 
The Continental Conti-Contact Sports II that cost $110 were worlds better in the dry and the rain, wore well, and had much better feel. Ditto Dunlops I have now. 
I go cheaper, but not cheapest.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I have Fusion ZRI's on the Datsun. I find them to be really reasonable in all aspects. Wet traction is definitely improved and they grip really well during dry "spirited" driving. I however did find them to be a little noisy compared to some tires i've run. However, it doesn't bother me as the whole car is loud. I'm not sure how they'd fair on a heavier car, the Z is pretty slim at ~2300lbs.


----------



## scsuh (Apr 11, 2006)

kumho ecsta asx all seasons. do it.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://www.tires-easy.com/ for the ultimate in C H E A P tires.


_Modified by eunos94 at 10:44 AM 3-1-2010_


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

You would be better off finding a set of lightly used GOOD TIRES off craigslist then buy those things new.


----------



## sandiegan (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (compy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compy222* »_they aren't bad. i'd consider the general exclaim or even the yoko s.drive. those aren't all seasons, if you want an all season i like the falken 912s.

Have you auto-x'ed on the s.drives?


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sandiegan)*

I cheaped out and ordered a set of BFG Advantage T/As for the Sonata since Costco had them for $109/ea. It takes a V-rated 215/60/16 which turns out to be surprisingly expensive. They're doing $60 off a set, plus I have a $184 rebate from my Costco card so they will only cost me $284 with installation.
I put some cheaper Bridgestone Potenza RE950s on my Si (in the OEM 195/60/15 size) when the BFG G-Force Sports (upsized to 205/55/15) wore out. There's barely any difference in normal driving — the Bridgestones just squeal where the BFGs didn't. The Potenzas were $280 installed at Sam's Club compared to about $500 for the BFGs.


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (caniaitalia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caniaitalia* »_
I'll be the broken record - I've got four of these on my MKIV at the moment and while they need to be replaced, they were great tires. I'm thinking my best bet would be to just get them again.
Also, is it weird that the tread is supposed to point in different directions on either side of the car?

These came new when i had bought my car. I had never heard of them before that but they definitely caught my attention this winter and all the hard driving i did last summer as well. I will mostly fall for these again since i don't autocross or have 2 sets for different seasons. As for the directional issue, i'll have to go check that out on my car.


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

Kumho Ecsta SPT are really nice (soft-yet firm/stable, great grip), much better than the Potenza all seasons I had prior... Two-cents


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

I would say no, but it needs to be quallified.
There are two types of cheap...
cheap = crappy
cheap = inexpensive
If you are buying crap tires, then yes... you are a little bit of a jerk. Partially for saddling a sporty hatch with ass tires. Partially because you are making your car less safe and potentially putting others in harms way.
If you are buying inexpensive tires, then no. There is nothing wrong with setting a budget and getting the best tires you can within that budget. I do this ALL the time. Sometimes it means getting 95% tread remaining tires from CL... sometimes this means doing a couple hours of research to make sure the inexpensive tires have good feedback across the internetz and using Discount Tire and their pricematching policy to get the best price.
There is no reason you should be forced to pay X dollars for tires just because someone on here thinks you should.


----------



## genjy (Aug 7, 2005)

My Falken FK452s were like $100 a piece. Awesome tires.
Same as my previous set of Kumho Ecsta SPTs--$100 each. Very good as well.
When it comes to tires, the price usually doesn't equate quality and performance.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jrod511)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jrod511* »_
I've driven a LOT of cars with Sumitomo tires. They are De Rigeur choice of used car dealers who still want a name brand tire. I think they are perfectly fine and a good value at the listed price. You really think a reputable seller is going to carry poor quality tires? These are Goodrides, Westfoots, Linglongs, etc....

well im glad you like them, but i hate them. i had them on my old car and i thought they sucked.
for me, tires shouldnt be "perfectly fine". i want good tires, and i dont mind spending a bit more so i can have them.


----------



## MKVDSG (Dec 31, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Ok, due to this thread I've redefined my definition of the kind of tires I want.
I want cheap tires that are inexpensive. Not cheap tires that suck and will explode and impregnate my wife.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

Tires are the only part of your car that come into contact with the road, keep that in mind.
If you must get "cheap" tires, I'd go with the General Exclaim UHPs, they seem to get great reviews for the price.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...m+UHP








$100 a tire for 225/40-18
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...3&y=7


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_the HTRZIII is actually a pretty damn decent tire
go for it

This^ 
If you want to go with Sumitomo's, the III's are actually pretty good.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (20DYNAMITE07)*

Some Sumitomo history:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S...,_Ltd.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_those are horrible tires. my opinion is to never cheap out on tires. you kinda need those to stay safe. i seriously recommend passing on those sumitomos...


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
well im glad you like them, but i hate them. i had them on my old car and i thought they sucked.
for me, tires shouldnt be "perfectly fine". i want good tires, and i dont mind spending a bit more so i can have them.

What Sumitumo tires did you have? They make a full line of tires. Saying that a tire brand sucks based on one model tire seems illogical since the tire performance can vary widely based on the tire model.

Tire rack ratings:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...pe=MP
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...e=UHP 
The HTR-Z II is rated *91%* of the top performer at *60%* the price, and the HTR-Z IIIs are rated *94%* of the top performer at *50%* the price.
Let the buyer make their own decision on what is the best value.












_Modified by BRealistic at 9:18 PM 3/1/2010_


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_

since they tire performance can vary widely based on the tire model 


and car


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with cheap tires. The stock tires on my civic were nothing to write home about. I replaced them with Kuhmo Solus tires after shopping around for the best price on them. Road noise has increased with the new tires but thats nothing the music volume can't solve.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_

and car

Dang- you just had to quote me spelling fail.








And yes- some cars and tires just don't work well together. Go figure.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
What Sumitumo tires did you have? They make a full line of tires. Saying that a tire brand sucks based on one model tire seems illogical since they tire performance can vary widely based on the tire model.

Tire rack ratings:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...pe=MP
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...e=UHP 
The HTZ-R II is rated *91%* of the top performer at *60%* the price, and the HTZ-R IIIs are rated *94%* of the top performer at *50%* the price.
Let the buyer make their own decision on what is the best value.









i had the HTR-Z. i really didnt like them, but they were replacing michelin pilot sports, so that might have been part of it. 
i have no problem with the op buying the tires, im just sharing my (anecdotal) experience. maybe he will like em; if he does, then more power to him.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
i had the HTR-Z. i really didnt like them, but they were replacing michelin pilot sports, so that might have been part of it. 
i have no problem with the op buying the tires, im just sharing my (anecdotal) experience. maybe he will like em; if he does, then more power to him.









Crap- you quoted a dyslexic moment. I really to need a proofreader....
So they were HTR-Z III tires?
But yeah- it depends on what you expect.
One thing I have noticed about tires is when they are brand spanking new, the tall tread block makes them feel loose compared to the well worn set being replaced. 
A departed friend used to sell cheap tires from his bar (no.. I am serious.)
He had one woman come back ten minutes after having them installed and demanded he remove them and put her bald tires back on becuase she couldn't control her car.







Cheap all season tires tend to have really high tread blocks to get the wear ratings (instead of using better/complex rubber compound design). He finally convinced her to drive on them for a week, and she was fine after that.











_Modified by BRealistic at 9:25 PM 3/1/2010_


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (adrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrew* »_Some Sumitomo history:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S...,_Ltd.

Thats fun (though that link is bad)
Sumitomo makes all of dunlop's Japanese made tires. Which includes the Z1 Star Spec, one of the best performing AX street tires on the market.
So all my tires are made by them, my HTRZIII street tires and Z1 auto-x/track tires.

_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
i had the HTR-Z. i really didnt like them, but they were replacing michelin pilot sports, so that might have been part of it. 
i have no problem with the op buying the tires, im just sharing my (anecdotal) experience. maybe he will like em; if he does, then more power to him.









You had the HTR-Z which as as much to do with the HTRZIII (or even II) as the RE050 has to do with an RE-11.


_Modified by nm+ at 6:32 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Merc63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Merc63* »_
I've _never_ had a problem with used tires, in any of the sets I've bought, in over 30 years. And the ones I'm buying for my 7 are takeoffs off of newer 7s that almost always come in a full set, from the same car, with even tread life. As I said, I got 20k out of my current set of used P Zeros.


Well, we all make decisions on what is a good buy and what is a worthy risk. Since I had a major used tire failure, I am understandably cautious. I am glad you have had excellent service from your used tires.

_Quote »_
Seriously, unless you're on the track, the difference in service life from the same brand/model tires from different cars at the same tread depth is immaterial, as is any difference there MIGHT be in handling. That's why I'm buying name brand tires that have not been patched/repaired. There ARE no 20 year old 19" P zeros. If someone wants to buy new $350/ea. tires just because their current set has got down to 7/32nds, then go right ahead. I see no reason to spend an extra grand to go an extra 5k miles.


Unless you have a local source, finding good matched sets of four used performance tires for a low price is difficult. Ebay has them, but they are not priced right imo since most are discontinued models that means you can't even replace one if you have an issue. Again, we all decide for ourselves.

_Quote »_
Here's the deal;. just like the rest of the car, after you've driven on tires for an hour, _they are used tires also!_ After 6 months to a year, you are in exactly the same situation as you would have had you bough a used takeoff set. People with your kind of fear are great, however, as it allows me to get the same tires for nothing.


I take it you always got sloppy seconds in college, and this was the logic your buddy told you?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
i had the HTR-Z. i really didnt like them, but they were replacing michelin pilot sports, so that might have been part of it. 

Another case in point. Michelin Pilot Sport A/S (all seasons), or something else? Years back, I replaced my fantastic Bridgestone RE950's on 15" rims, with a set of Pilot Sport A/S tires on 17" rims. Reduced sidewall and better tires equals more grip and better handling, right? Nope! Same turns that I drove every day, the Michelins would squeel and complain before the Bridgestones ever did. So I was never sure if these people were suffering from mass hallucination when the Pilot Sport got such good reviews, or if they were talking about a summer only tire that I didn't have.
Either way, they were more expensive than the RE950's, but not better.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Am I a jerk for buying cheap tires? (MKVDSG)*

Yes you are and so am I.
I NEVER buy cheap tires, but when my DD Silverado pickup hit 10 years old, I figured why put on good quality tires on a truck I'm just going to trade in 2 years from now. I've had nothing but trouble with slow leaks on the cheapies.
I won't do that again.
You get what you pay for, up until just paying for the name.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Crap- you quoted a dyslexic moment. I really to need a proofreader....
So they were HTR-Z III tires?
But yeah- it depends on what you expect.
One thing I have noticed about tires is when they are brand spanking new, the tall tread block makes them feel loose compared to the well worn set being replaced. 


i dont think so, it was 7 years ago.

_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
Another case in point. Michelin Pilot Sport A/S (all seasons), or something else?

they were the summer-only tires. really good for an oem-provided tire i thought. the sumitomos were just really disappointing for me and i would not buy them again.
but hey, if the op wants to buy inexpensive tires, go for it. i just didnt have a good experience with one of the tires that have been mentioned.

_Quote, originally posted by *nm+* »_You had the HTR-Z which as as much to do with the HTRZIII (or even II) as the RE050 has to do with an RE-11.
 
thanks for the tip...


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have driven both cheap performance tires, middle of the road tires, and high end tires. There is definitely a difference, but is it worth it? Hard to say. I never really went beyond the limits of the lower end tires, but the better the tires, the more confidence inspiring they were. If you want to save money, I would highly recommend the General Explain UHP. I had them on my TT225, and my fiance has them on her summer wheels for her Jetta 2.5. Not a super smooth ride, but they grip really well, and the price is right.


----------

